# Grain Of The Week 19/7/10- Maris Otter



## peas_and_corn (20/7/10)

From here:



> Characteristics
> 
> Maris Otter is a base malt produced by Crisp, Simpsons, and Munton's malting groups (among others) in the UK. The name comes from the special Maris Otter strain of barley that was developed by Cambridge University and first planted in the 1950s.
> Maris Otter is a bit more 'rich' than the standard 2-Row Pale malts and is best suited for any beer that is not particularly light in color and body.
> ...




Starting off the first grain of the week thread with one on maris otter. What beer styles does this base grain suit most? What do you like or not like about it?

Discuss!


----------



## j1gsaw (20/7/10)

Have to be my fave for english bitters, also like it in IPA's.


----------



## DUANNE (20/7/10)

love this in all my english styles and in dark, beers also a great base malt for ipas in my opinion.just love the maltiness.


----------



## praxis178 (20/7/10)

Anything that needs a malt backbone shoved up it's..... No really. :icon_drool2:


----------

